# B-PAD



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

What is it does anyone have any experience with it. Any information will help headed to Virginia Beach and it's part of testing. thanks


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

It's a psychological test and can either be written or video. It is supposed to see how your behavior is in certain scenarios.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I took a B-Pad for a department in Florida. It was a video, which you react to by verbalizing commands to a movie screen. Your actions are videotaped for review and scoring. Its suppose to take the place of an oral interview. It was the dumbest test I've ever taken. It wasn't difficult at all, so don't stress yourself over it.


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

I took it once it was the longest test I ever took. (6 hours) it was very stressfull and i had guys yelling at me and in my face the whole time trying to create an (atmosphere).


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

jesus, 6 hours. What Dept if u don't mind me asking?
The VA Beach PD uses the Video version of the BPAD. They are supposed to be able to give the Written test, BPad and background questionare &amp; i think the polygraph in the same day for those who are not from the area.


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

It was in Oklahoma I think they made the test up themselves and called it a b-pad it had nothing to do with a video. I am going down to VA beach in april to take their test, if you live in the area what is it like and what is the general perception of the PD? Any information on these topics would help.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

TheSnake";p="59466 said:


> I took it once it was the longest test I ever took. (6 hours) it was very stressfull and i had guys yelling at me and in my face the whole time trying to create an (atmosphere).


Sounds like a poly test I had to endure... #-o


----------



## baker205 (Jan 14, 2006)

I took one and it was nerve racking but easy. You are video taped responding to a video. You don't need LE experience. They just want to see how you react to someone flipping you off after you pull them over, etc... Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That sounds like fun, I wanna take one!!!


----------



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> That sounds like fun, I wanna take one!!!


from what I've read on there site, It seems like its a test to get rid of the "I dont do well in interviews" or "I'm not a good test taker" type complaints


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Bigape9 said:


> What is it does anyone have any experience with it. Any information will help headed to Virginia Beach and it's part of testing. thanks


the only results that they can expect from a test like this is simple....HOW CALM CAN YOU REMAIN. Focus on the word CALM and you will succeed.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

as an added note. pretend your on an episode of COPS. things can get really stressful but in todays day and age you always have to assume the CAMERAS ARE ROLLING. The calmer you remain, the more professonal your appear to be.


----------

